# Bacteria Growth



## cabelaj (Mar 11, 2011)

Im new to saltwater aquariums. I thought Id just try it out and try something new and colorful. I use to have a 75 gallon tank for freshwater but Im downgrading cause I recently moved into a small apartment. Im no newb to aquariums. But Ill be trying a 10 gallon tank for saltwater. I know it will be harder to upkeep cause there isn't a larger margin for error. But I only plan on keeping a couple clown fish in it. I was wondering as to how I should go about starting the bacteria growth in a tank. I really don't feel like waiting 6 weeks before I can get some fish. Is there like a food I can throw in other then something living. I've heard of putting a frozen shrimp in the tank, but then the lady I was talking to at the aquarium store said that would make the water gross. Whats a good way to start the growth that doesnt involve me heading the store again?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

cabelaj said:


> Im new to saltwater aquariums. I thought Id just try it out and try something new and colorful. I use to have a 75 gallon tank for freshwater but Im downgrading cause I recently moved into a small apartment. Im no newb to aquariums. But Ill be trying a 10 gallon tank for saltwater. I know it will be harder to upkeep cause there isn't a larger margin for error. But I only plan on keeping a couple clown fish in it. I was wondering as to how I should go about starting the bacteria growth in a tank. I really don't feel like waiting 6 weeks before I can get some fish. Is there like a food I can throw in other then something living. I've heard of putting a frozen shrimp in the tank, but then the lady I was talking to at the aquarium store said that would make the water gross. Whats a good way to start the growth that doesnt involve me heading the store again?


You could use cured live rock and live sand, but you still have to give it time to cycle. The one mistake new hobbyist make is rushing things. With such a small water volume you need to give your cycle as much time as possible and then some. Keep this in mind nothing good happens in the salt water hobby over night.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

when i set up my 20 gallon, i purchased some live rock from my LFS that had been in their cycling tank for a while. when i put it in mine, everything was cycled in a little over a week. Live sand will help things get movin a bit faster too.


----------

